# Invitation to MWLSTS attendees



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, but please allow me to reiterate here. 
Diana and I would like to invite anyone who cares to come down to Taylorville (about 30 minutes south of Springfield) on Saturday afternoon and evening. I plan on being at the show on Friday, and possibly Saturday morning, and opening up the layout at about 3:00 until however late people stay around. 
We would be happy to show you our humble little layout and small-town hospitality.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beware: I'll come


----------

